# DIY blind for climber stand, in my case a Summit Viper



## vnhill1981 (Apr 17, 2009)

Basically all you do is wrap the velcro around the shooting bar, making sure you run it through one of the holes in the die cut material. You then hang your seat and cut the material to length. When packing up, you can roll up the blind and secure it with the velcro. As velcro is noisy and I understand this, I just fold the blind back over the stand and then tuck it into bungee cord used behing foot stirrups. This allows me to get to the tree and just untuck the blind, rather than messing with the velcro. Nice thing is there is enough material that you could blind up 2 or 3 stands, which in effect would reduce the cost of the blind or you could just save the excess material and replace it if needed. As stated above the material you see has been on my stand for 2 years through heavy hunting and will most likely make it at least through its 3rd year.



















































Good luck this year:wink:


----------



## jblack71 (Feb 27, 2009)

I like it. Going to have to try it on mine.


----------



## vnhill1981 (Apr 17, 2009)

sorry to add the velcro came from Lowes


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

i like it


----------



## SouthernRedneck (Sep 6, 2010)

that looks real good!


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

I have done the same thing for several years. I use the same approach on my ladder stands too. I was wondering at first what the velcro was for but now I see that you use it to secure the netting during transport. I have been using short pieces of para cord but getting them untied int he dark or retieing with gloves on is a hassle. Your idea is much better. I have to go to Lowes this afternoon anyway, I will pick some up. thanks for sharing.


----------



## dray223 (May 19, 2010)

Just use the acorn cruncher to cover the noise of the velcro


----------



## vnhill1981 (Apr 17, 2009)

One last bump before bow season starts. Good luck to y'all.


----------



## tailfisher (Sep 11, 2011)

looks awesome , bought the material to do mine last year but never got around to it. Have to get it done as the season is just over a month away down here in Florida.


----------



## rxgac (Aug 24, 2010)

wonder if you could use a smaller version of the bungee/ball gizmo in place of the velcro if concerned about the noise factor... just a thought. velcro would've been my first go to for something like this. think this helps with reducing profiling against the sky.


----------



## DougKMN (Nov 7, 2006)

I already have the material, I just never got it added. I will have to get this done

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

What I did


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I feel like zip ties would work better, unless of course you take the netting off to pack in and such. but very solid idea!


----------

